# Barley, Grass, Clover Mix



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I've just bought some seeds for a barley, timothy grass, Italian rye grass, cocks foot and red and white clover mix to grow for my rabbit in trays and rotate so he's always got plenty to munch on. 

I wondered if anyone else does this for their rabbit and if the rabbit enjoys it or not? Seems a really good idea to me so thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## swinnk8 (Feb 10, 2008)

ive kept rabbits for 20 years, try curly leafed parsley, it is good for the digestive system too. general herbs are a treat too ie mint thyme(also suits chest complaints),rosemary(general tonic),chives, sage (increases milk flow). 
what about flowers:
asters,dasies,geranium,hollyhock,marigolds,nasturtiums(my bunnys favorite) sunflowers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for that, I'll try some of those as well!


----------

